# A Little Secret



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

The secret is:

I am Kira!

Wish I was. Not really. But the true secret is:

Thomas Paine was a genius!

But that's not a secret really.

I am HerlockSholmes

Sorry, I shall go to sleep now.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

It's not a secret.

I knew it! (from the moment you re-entered the Top 200 game)

Thanks for accepting my YouTube friend request by the way.

Alright.

Good night.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Once a secret is told, it ceases to be a secret.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

GoneBaroque said:


> Once a secret is told, it ceases to be a secret.


Was it a secret anyway? I felt pretty proud of myself for knowing for some time, if a number of others knew, like Air, it will make me feel less special...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My secret is.....I like big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> The secret is:
> 
> I am Kira!
> 
> ...


Wait really???

Jeeze man, I didn't know that. You don't type like Herlocksholmes....


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Wait really???
> 
> Jeeze man, I didn't know that. You don't type like Herlocksholmes....


He was pretty good wasn't he? One day it just clicked for me, when he started making jokes, the humor reminded me of him, and also the Alkan interest. I'm amazed at how he stifled his Bach obsession all this time...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> He was pretty good wasn't he? One day it just clicked for me, when he started making jokes, the humor reminded me of him, and also the Alkan interest. I'm amazed at how he stifled his Bach obsession all this time...


Yes, very stifled. This puts dodecaplex in a whole new light for me honestly....

lol I guess I shouldn't talk about Dodecaplex on his own thread  sorry dude!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, then, at least three of us knew. Why have you confessed? Don't go 'way!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

and now you spend more time here than ever..


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm curious, Dodecaplex, do you still think most Romantic music is pretentious?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I kind of guessed at that. I believe that at one point you let slip that you really like fugues.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Well, then, at least three of us knew. Why have you confessed? Don't go 'way!


It was 4 AM and I couldn't sleep. You know what happens when you can't sleep.

And no, I'm not going away. I'll just try to reduce my activity here.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'm amazed at how he stifled his Bach obsession all this time...


That reminds me . . . .

I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. 
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.
I'm not obssessed with Bach's music. And I'm definitely not obssessed with his fugues.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> I'm curious, Dodecaplex, do you still think most Romantic music is pretentious?


No. In fact, Alkan and Schumann have become two of my absolute favorites. And I'm starting to really enjoy Liszt's music as well.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Air said:


> It's not a secret.
> 
> I knew it! (from the moment you re-entered the Top 200 game)


Well, _you_ had all of that data to back you up!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Does this thread have a point? If so will someone let me in on the big secret.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Does this thread have a point? If so will someone let me in on the big secret.


You need to highlight the OP to find out!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I said many of my secrets here:

- I love opera
- I hate Verdi (is this opera?)
- I love Russian music
- I am a language teacher
- I was working in IT for 26 years
- I love women...but for friendship I prefer men (I don't understand women...just love them (*))

(*) women weren't created to be understood but to be loved, Oscar Wilde
............................

To be followed

Martin


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> (*) women weren't created to be understood but to be loved, Oscar Wilde


And all this time I thought that was *me*.


----------

